# what kind of mag is this?



## clayservant (Oct 17, 2016)

you guys helped me ID two mags I have, (Thank you so much.) now I need help on one more, I cannot find out what this fits. it is 9mm that is all I know.  thank you again.


----------



## clayservant (Oct 17, 2016)

I have a free gift for whoever can id this for me.


----------



## Beretta682 (Oct 18, 2016)

Looks like an aftermarket mecgar mag for something like a sig p226. If u have access to one try it in it.


----------



## The black stick of death (Feb 7, 2017)

How many does it hold?


----------



## Beretta682 (Feb 7, 2017)

Its a magazine for a steyr model gb 9mm pistol.


----------



## Beretta682 (Feb 7, 2017)

Pic here


----------



## antharper (Mar 9, 2017)

Beretta682 said:


> Pic here



Looks like it to me


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 9, 2017)

92 berretta or taurus


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 9, 2017)

What I win.


----------



## Steve762us (Apr 15, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> What I win.



You win a Beretta 92 which that mag would fit & function in...


----------

